# Immortal [Pro, Force, or Ice]



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

*Immortal Pro, Force, or Ice*

First I was going for the Le Champion but now I have decided definately on getting an immortal series bike. The big question is *which one*?! With the difference being in the components, which one has the most bang for the buck? And is paying and extra couples hundred worth the component upgrade?:idea:


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

Go with the Force or Ice, either would be a great choice but Ice a better bang for the buck, almost full ultegra SL.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

I had a hard time looking for your choices on the BD website. So many models and parts' descriptions have bigger fonts than the models?

Example:
*FULL CARBON *
Immoral Ice - 
*FULL* SL Groups 

*FULL CARBON*
Immortal Spirit
*PRO *Carbon (Seatpost) 

*FULL CARBON*
Immortal Force
Ritchey *PRO* (wheels)


Anyway, I'll suggest the *Immortal Ice* as it has full Ultegra including wheels and I think frame and components matches beautifully.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

Go for the best you can afford...That will make you happy. Then you will not wonder, "What if?".


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

denmikseb said:


> Go for the best you can afford...


Wouldn't that exclude a Moto:thumbsup:


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Wouldn't that exclude a Moto:thumbsup:


Why? I'll guess that you don't own any.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it. I'm saving up for one right now and hope to get it around mid Nov.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Since you are asking for opinions, I will give you mine. I currently own the Immortal Force. Had the ICE been around when I bought mine earlier this summer, I most definitely would have gone with it. Unfortunately, the Ultegra SL "ICE" group was not released at that time so the Immortal ICE wasn't available yet.

I actually was planing on selling my Force to buy the ICE instead this month, that's how much I personally like that bike. I think for the money, considering that is is FULL Ultegra including the new "ICE" gray Ultegra wheels, you simply can't beat it. I was talking with Mike at BD a couple weeks ago and he mentioned that the new ICE looks awesome in person. I don't doubt it. I had a chance to see the new Ultegra SL components(not the bike) recently and they really are sharp looking. Plus, they are 100 grams lighter than regular Ultegra.(Not much I know, but for weight weenies it means a lot) 

As for performance, I can't imagine you would see much difference between the Ice and Force, so really it comes down to appearance. Only YOU can decide that, but my money is on the ICE. He11, I may still buy one before next season. Either way, good luck, I'm sure you will enjoy whichever one you choose.

One last thing, I bought the Immortal PRO for my wife earlier this summer when I got myself the Force. It's a great bike for the money, but the Force and ICE are that much better IMHO. She won't be riding nearly as much as myself, but I wanted her to have a carbon frame. Tha's why I went with the PRO for her. At the time I got in at the intro pricing of $1195, so it was a steal. The wheels are the lower grade Shimano WH-R500, which are less than ideal, but my wife doesn't really care about level of components.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I too love the ice but I have a century pro and an older (9spd) le champion and don"t need a new road bike-but love&desire don't know rationality-if I pick up some cash I'll get one.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

The ICE is gone! Atleast the link on bikesdirect doesnt work anymore...


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You're right, the page for https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortal_ice_08.htm is no longer there.

But this is still there: https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/im_ice_2100.jpg


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

So its like one of those look but dont touch things. lol Thats just not fair.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Gautrey said:


> So its like one of those look but dont touch things. lol Thats just not fair.



I think the link is gone due to the bike arriving and going off sale

Let me know if you want one and I can get you the sale price; assuming we have your size left

thanks

mike


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Link is still there.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. It wasnt working yesterday. On either my work computer and my home comp. It would just do the redirect to main page in five seconds message.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Gautrey said:


> Thanks. It wasnt working yesterday.


Exactly.

Looking at the directory listing (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/, we can see that the ICE page was reinstated this morning:

immortal_ice_08.htm 24-Oct-2007 10:05 25k


----------

